# 1x Patchkabel: 2x Rechner: einer funktioniert, der zweite nicht!?



## amazon (22. Juni 2008)

hallo liebes Forum.

Ich bin ein wenig am verzweifeln Habe ein eigenes Hausnetzwerk aufgebaut, welches sich in 3 abgeschlossenen Wohnetagen mit separaten Kabeldosen, auf einem nagelneuen D-Link Router (W-LAN und LAN) in der Garage treffen. Zugang übrigens über die telecom. Das Netzwerk läuft wunderbar, bis auf eine einzige Enddose. Dort passiert etwas kurioses:

Jeder PC den ich dort über ein Patch Kabel anschließe geht per Doppelklick auf den IE problemlos ins Internet. Nur der ursprüngliche, alter IBM Thinkpad Laptop, welcher vormals mit der SUPER Telekomsoftware als Einzelgerät direkt am DSL Modem hing verweigert den Zugang zum Internet. 

Interessanterweise funktioniert der Laptop an jeder anderen Dose einwandfrei. Er wählt sich ein, bezieht eine Automatische IP und alles ist in Butter. Bis zu dem Moment, wo er wieder an seinen bestimmungsgemäßen Ort gestellt wird. Steckt man das Patchkabel eines noch wenige Sekunden zuvor dort betriebenen PC nun in den Laptop verweigert der sofort den Dienst. 

Meine Vermutung ist, dass irgendwelche Programmteile von der Telekomsoftware noch auf dem Rechner rumlungern und die aktuellen Probs verursachen. Aber warum macht er die Zicken nur an dieser speziellen Dose. Stecke ich das Patchkabel an den gleichen Port direkt in den Router läuft der Zugang einwandfrei, gehe ich damit über die Enddose verweigert er den Dienst. Hat irgendjemand eine logische Erklärung für dieses Mysterium?
Nehme jede Hilfe dankbar an. 

(Ping funktioniert übrigends nicht. Rechner kann den Router an dieser Dose nicht anpingen. Kabel sind aber sauber verlegt und jeder andere Rechner funktioniert einwandfrei an der gleichen Leitung?) Vielen Dank für eure Vorschläge! Gruß amazon


----------



## DeMuX (23. Juni 2008)

Hi Amazon,

Was passiert denn, wenn du dem IBM eine statische IP Adresse gibts?

Gruß,
Demux


----------



## amazon (23. Juni 2008)

Leider gar nix, Hab ich versucht, aber auch da verweigert er den Zugang.
Interessanterweise gibt der Vista Rechner - der problemlos im Netz funktioniert - eine eingeschränkte Konnektivität auf einem der beiden Tcpip Protokolle wieder. Das Protokoll mit der "6" im Namen meldet aber einwandfreie funktion. Ob der Fehler vielleicht da zu suchen sein könnte? Diese beiden unterschiedlichen Protokolle kennt XP ja nicht.
Aber trotzdem wunderts mich, dass der Rechner auf jeder anderen Cat-Dose im Haus einwandfrei t. Danke fürs mitdenken! Gruß amazon


----------



## DeMuX (24. Juni 2008)

Hi,

Strange... Also IPv4 und IPv6 gibts standardmäßig bei XP nicht. Bei Vista schon. IPv6 ist der künftige Standard für IP-basierende Netzwerke, da bei IPv6 bald die IP-Adressen ausgehen...

Aber zurück zu deinem Problem. 
Welche Netzwerkkarten hast du in dem IBM? Wieviele Netzwerkverbindungen hast du?
Hast du die Netzwerkkabel selber gecrimpt?

Gruß,
Demux


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Juni 2008)

Du meinst wohl eher, dass IPv4 die Adressen ausgehen ...
Und ich glaube nicht, dass es ein LAN gibt, dass IPv6 nutzen muss 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Notebook mit dem Patchkabel nicht klar kommt. Versuche einmal ein Kabel bei dem die Adern nicht gekreuzt sind.


----------



## amazon (24. Juni 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Du meinst wohl eher, dass IPv4 die Adressen ausgehen ...
> Und ich glaube nicht, dass es ein LAN gibt, dass IPv6 nutzen muss
> 
> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das Notebook mit dem Patchkabel nicht klar kommt. Versuche einmal ein Kabel bei dem die Adern nicht gekreuzt sind.


Die Netzwerkkarte ist eine:
Intel (R) Pro/100 VE Nezwork Connection, den Treiber habe ich heute nochmals aktualisiert und tatsächlich hat Windows ein Update parat gehabt. (Funktionsprüfung steht noch aus, da Wohnung des Anschlusses derzeit nicht zugänglich).

Die verwendeten Patchkabel sind allesamt pair. (ich glaub ich besitz gar kein crossed cable. Gruß amazon


----------



## amazon (24. Juni 2008)

DeMuX hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> Strange... Also IPv4 und IPv6 gibts standardmäßig bei XP nicht. Bei Vista schon. IPv6 ist der künftige Standard für IP-basierende Netzwerke, da bei IPv6 bald die IP-Adressen ausgehen...
> 
> ...


Die Netzwerkkarte ist eine:
Intel (R) Pro/100 VE Nezwork Connection, den Treiber habe ich heute nochmals aktualisiert und tatsächlich hat Windows ein Update parat gehabt. (Funktionsprüfung steht noch aus, da Wohnung des Anschlusses derzeit nicht zugänglich).

Im geamten Haus existieren 3 Anschlüsse. Die werden von dem D-Link router via Kabel versorgt. Die Kabel wurden Unterputz verlegt und am Ende jeweil auf eine Cat5 Dose gecrimpt. Belegung hab ich nach Schema A gemacht und mehrfach die korrekte Reihenfolge geprüft. sollte also daran nicht liegen. Gruß amazon


----------



## DeMuX (25. Juni 2008)

Ok, dann werden die Kabel/Dose in Ornung sein. Ist ja auch kein Thema eigentlich.
Aber so langsam gehen mir die Möglichkeiten aus, dein Problem zu lösen 

Um mal einfach irgendwas zu sagen: Installier doch mal die Treibersoftware von der IBM/Lenovo Seite. Wird sicherlich auch nix bringen aber somit hab ich was gesagt


----------



## AndreG (26. Juni 2008)

amazon hat gesagt.:


> Leider gar nix, Hab ich versucht, aber auch da verweigert er den Zugang.
> Interessanterweise gibt der Vista Rechner - der problemlos im Netz funktioniert - eine eingeschränkte Konnektivität auf einem der beiden Tcpip Protokolle wieder. Das Protokoll mit der "6" im Namen meldet aber einwandfreie funktion. Ob der Fehler vielleicht da zu suchen sein könnte? Diese beiden unterschiedlichen Protokolle kennt XP ja nicht.
> Aber trotzdem wunderts mich, dass der Rechner auf jeder anderen Cat-Dose im Haus einwandfrei t. Danke fürs mitdenken! Gruß amazon



Sprich er meldet bei TCP/IP v4 einen Fehler oder wie? Was sagt der Status der Verbindung unter Vista welche Version er von TCP/IP nutzt? Wenn's v4 ist, liegt der Fehler möglicherweise am TCP/IP Stack vom Lapi. Sprich einfach einmal TCP/IP am Lepi deinstallieren und wieder installieren.

Wenn Vista mit v6 eine Verbindung aufbauen kann, kann es nicht an der Verkabelung liegen. eher an falschen Einstellungen am Lepi oder Router.

Prüfe am besten auch noch mal die Belegung an !!beiden!! Seiten der Dose nicht das eine Ader locker oder verdreht ist.



@DeMuX: IPv6 steht dir auch unter Xp zur Verfügung alllerdings erst nach dem SP2!


----------



## DeMuX (26. Juni 2008)

Absolut richtig 
Guter Tipp TCP/IP zu deinstallieren und dann wieder zu installieren. Wird sicherlich helfen.
Solange überhaupt ein Link besteht natürlich. Man könnte das ganze via OSI angehen...


----------

